# New Member - BACON - Turning on Q-View



## smoke-inator (May 17, 2013)

Since I joined today, I figured I would start things off with a quick Thank You!!!!!

I've been trolling for a while and researching BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is my first post with the efforts from your knowledge:

Just shy of 10 lbs but, its enough for me to test the skills.

Kosher Salt, DQ #1, & Brown Sugar as the base cure.

For two pieces, I'll be adding 1/3 c Maple Syrup.

For one piece, I'll be adding 1 tbs cracked pepper, 2 tsp Garlic Powder, & 1 tsp of Old Bay.

Into the fridge for an eternity.

After the cure, I'll be using my Big Green Egg with the AMNPS and apple pellets for a cold smoke.

it will be interesting to see how this combination performs but, with the egg being ceramic, i hope to maintain low temps. I might need to add a block of ice into the smoker during the day.

Thanks for the help,

Ron

Play by play below....

Had a hard time finding pork belly until I found pictures of folks getting it from Whole Foods:













photo.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






Its my birth day:













DSC_0494.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






The prep begins: 













DSC_0496.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013


















DSC_0497.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






Decided to remove the skin - I discovered I need a new set of knives!













DSC_0498.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






Cut into three manageable pieces:













DSC_0499.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






Carefully measured the Kosher Salt, Brown Sugar, & Cure #1 for each piece using the awesome calculator.

Two pieces for the family and one for me....Maple & Brown Sugar....Black Pepper, Garlic Powder & Old Bay.













DSC_0500.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013






Rubbed with love and bagged for the cure, now the waiting game begins!













DSC_0501.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 17, 2013)

Well , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , Smoke-inator . Glad you joined in the fun , and what a wonderful intro.

I see you will fit in here well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , already with the Q-view.  Send some of your equipment and you too if you like ( inquiring people want to know).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and as always ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2013)

Looks like a good start !!!

Welcome Smoke-inator !!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 17, 2013)

Oh , by the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and as always ...


----------



## jarhead (May 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard Smoke-inator and a big Happy Birthday to you.

All is looking good. Now the wait begins.

I've used an electric knife to remove the skin. It worked pretty good.

Now I brine, smoke and then remove the skin.

BTW, make some fried pig skins out of all of that skin. Homemade ones are outstanding.


----------

